# Cam Timing Tools



## BMW fixer (Nov 8, 2012)

FYI There is a Web site that I Rented the Cam Timing tools for a MINI I Worked On. The Rental was very reasonable and they send a shipping label for the return of the tool.
The Web site is " Specialty Auto Tool Rentals.com" 1-877-218-1596


----------

